# On this night in 1778



## Danny McG (Apr 22, 2019)

Those colonial rebels attacked my home town (thanks a lot USA for boring local history lessons ad nauseum when I was at school)
See what they did...


----------



## HareBrain (Apr 22, 2019)

"North _east _coast"? When was Whitehaven dragged across the spine of the country to its current location?


----------



## Danny McG (Apr 22, 2019)

HareBrain said:


> "North _east _coast"? When was Whitehaven dragged across the spine of the country to its current location?


Yeah,  not very well researched by the narrator, 91 miles out.


----------



## -K2- (Apr 23, 2019)

Doolittle comes to mind... BTW, the Ranger was captured by the British at Charleston, S.C. on May, 11 1780 then renamed the HMS Halifax.

K2


----------

